# Photo help



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

I can't seem to get my pictures to load to this thread. I have them in an album here, but when I try to upload them using the icon above all I get is the written address of the photo. I also tries cut and paste and got the same result. Help!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If the url appears in your draft with the


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Here ya go: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1086641&postcount=1


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

You could always use a photo hosting service, too... i've been using imgur.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

I think hosting services are fundamentally flawed for forums. Loading the photo into the post makes it easy for viewers to read the post and observe the photo all together. This works in perpetuity so years later, others can come along with the same issue and get the help or whatever. It could be many years later when whatever hosting service or personal account at a hosting service is long gone.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

Lets try Ernest's method. So here we go.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

It obviously worked! In any case that is a shot of how the layout started. I'll start a new thread and show where its gone since then. Thank you for your help and especially Ernest!


----------

